# حصرياااا شريط - حياة التوبة والاستعداد  - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس



## cobcob (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس​*

*الشريط مش حصرى بس
ده حصرى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شريط تحفة بجد
كعادة شباب الانبا رويس

ترانيم الشريط

1- أنا السامرية
2- بللت فراشي
3- نحن نحتاج
4- إمسك يا رب إيدي
5- لحن "فول إيفول"
6- بين إيديك (حلوة جدا جدا جدا جدا)
7- ليه بتأجل
8- ما أحلى ساعة الصلاة
9- كن مستعد


كلمات ترانيم  الشريط​


للتحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/file/87210712/c54a691d/___online.html

كليك يمين و save target as​​*


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*

*تم تعديل العنوان باضافة حصصصصرى جدااا*
*الشريط دة مش موجود على النت خالص*
*جارى الداونلود يا طاسونى *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## cobcob (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*



oesi_no قال:


> *تم تعديل العنوان باضافة حصصصصرى جدااا*
> *الشريط دة مش موجود على النت خالص*
> *جارى الداونلود يا طاسونى *
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك *​





*دايما بصمتك مهمة ومؤثرة يا جوووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يافندم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*

مرسىىىىى جدا جدا جدا ياباشا على الشريط 
جارى التحميل ................. 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## cobcob (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*



kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى جدا جدا جدا ياباشا على الشريط
> جارى التحميل .................
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




*ميرسى على مرورك وردك يا كوكومان
يا رب الشريط يعجبك​*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*



> يا رب الشريط يعجبك


جميل جدا جدا 
مرسىىىىىىى بجد على الشريط 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ROWIS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*

*مرسي قوي علي الشريط *
*انتي عارفه انا حملت الشرايط كام مرة من امبارح *
*يمكن اكتر من 5 مرات*
*كل مرة انسي وامسحهم او انسي انا حطيتهم فين في الكمبيوتر زارجع واحملهم تاني
بس هي الشرايط تستاهل فعلا
*​


----------



## cobcob (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*



ROWIS قال:


> *مرسي قوي علي الشريط *
> *انتي عارفه انا حملت الشرايط كام مرة من امبارح *
> *يمكن اكتر من 5 مرات*
> *كل مرة انسي وامسحهم او انسي انا حطيتهم فين في الكمبيوتر زارجع واحملهم تاني
> ...



*بجد مش عارفة اقولك ايه
انت صعبت عليا فعلا
:11azy:
ده انت لسه صغير 
ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى أوى يا رويس لتشجيعك
ويا رب الشرايط تستقر فى جهازك *​


----------



## Tamer Ragaee (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*

جميل جداً ربنا يعوضك


----------



## cobcob (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: حصرياااا شريط (حياة التوبة والاستعداد) - شباب الانبا رويس عندنا وبس*



tamer ragaee قال:


> جميل جداً ربنا يعوضك




ميرسى لمرورك يا تامر
نورت المنتدى
ويا رب كل الشرايط والترانيم االموجودة تعجبك​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن تحديث الروابط*

*الف شكر*

*+++*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ممكن تحديث الروابط*
> 
> *الف شكر*
> 
> *+++*​


*تم التحديث 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *تم التحديث
> سلام ونعمة
> *​




*الف شكر يا سكر

ربنا يبارك حياتك

+++
*​


----------

